# Welcome back!



## VegasVJP (Jun 19, 2020)

It?s been almost 8 years. Kept my frame. Lost about 40lb muscle mass. Did Deca Dbol Test. I?ll do it again!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome back!


----------



## brazey (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome...


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 20, 2020)

Welcome to imf


----------



## ordawg1 (Jun 20, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## Kd916 (Jul 8, 2020)

Welcome


----------

